# LM386 como preamplificador.



## Victor.2980 (Ene 6, 2009)

Hola... verán tengo una duda y puede que ustedes me aclaren...

Estoy por construir una planta para mi casa.. y quisiera saber cual podría ser un mejor pre-amplificador.. si el 553?..  o el lm386..? quisiera saber que tal rinden.. unas comparaciones..  o que también me den idea de otro pre-amplificador.. que sea de buena calidad y no distorsione el sonido lo mas posible...

Por adelantado muchas gracias..


----------



## juanma (Ene 6, 2009)

Buenas, primero que nada, el LM386 no es un preamplificador.



			
				National Semiconductor dijo:
			
		

> LM386 - Low Voltage Audio Power Amplifier


http://www.national.com/mpf/LM/LM386.html

Un buen preamplificador que construi fue este:

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/preamplificador/previoinversor/previo inversor.html

Con las limitaciones de la zona: sin componentes SMD y sin OPA2134, use un TL082



			
				PCPAudio dijo:
			
		

> Con esta etapa eso no sucede, las ondas cuadradas se mantienen cuadradas hasta frecuencias del orden de 300kHz.


Esto es algo que creo mucha gente no le da importancia o lo ignora, pero es importante.
Lo vi en el laboratorio, a 10kHz con una onda cuadrada, la salida del potenciometro era todo menos una señal cuadrada. Se producian grandes redondeos en las esquinas. Es la misma señal que la carga y descarga de un circuito RC (porque de hecho es el mismo circuito, R y C donde C es la capacidad parasita del contacto)

En resumen, un pre es una parte importante en cualquie amplificador, el potenciometro solo como control de volumen no es una opcion valida.

Saludos


----------



## Victor.2980 (Ene 7, 2009)

muchas gracias juanma pero en este preamplificador q me estas mostrando no ocurre la misma atenuacion por el potenciometro?  y como haria para poder reemplazar este pot por otra cosa q no me atenue la señal?

gracias..


----------



## Victor.2980 (Ene 7, 2009)

juanma puedo conseguir los siguientes pre-amplificador.. revisa esta hoja de pdf.. y dame tu recomendacion de estos..  

ah y otra cosa.. q amplificador puedo mover con la fuente de pc..? q solo me entrega +12 y -12 a unos 13A..? (q tenga potencia..) pero no de los stk.. debido a q aqui no los consigo

y con estos pre-amplificador tal como el tl082 la conexion y los componentes son los mismos?



muchas gracias por tu ayuda...


----------



## Victor.2980 (Ene 7, 2009)

y otra cosita.. cuando me dicen q un amplificador trabaja con +-12v.. me quiere decir +12 y -12 osea 24v? 


Gracias..


----------



## juanma (Ene 7, 2009)

Victor.2980 dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias juanma pero en este preamplificador q me estas mostrando no ocurre la misma atenuacion por el potenciometro?  y como haria para poder reemplazar este pot por otra cosa q no me atenue la señal?



De hecho, para eso esa el potenciometro, para atenuar la señal.
Sucede que el potenciometro, a parte de atenuar, deforma/distorsiona la señal.
El que te pase, funciona como un potenciometro con minima distorsion.

Sobre amplificadores con esos voltajes hay varios en el foro, buscalos.
Y por ultimo, +-12 o +12/-12 NO es lo mismo que 24V.


----------



## Victor.2980 (Ene 7, 2009)

ok pero el tl082 se conecta de la misma forma q el opa2134? y con los mismos componentes?


----------



## juanma (Ene 8, 2009)

Es exactamente lo mismo. Son 2 operacionales en un solo encapsulado, para un pre estereo vas a necesitar 2 TL082.
Solamente otras caracterìsticas electricas.







Usa los mismos componentes despues, la serigrafia es otra, porque ellos proponen una pero con componentes SMD.
Pero despues es todo lo mismo.
Copia el esquema que proponen y fijate como conectar las entradas +y- del OpAmp, junto con out y +Vcc y -Vcc.
Haces la serigrafia y listo.

Saludos


----------



## Victor.2980 (Ene 8, 2009)

Muchas gracias juanma .. luego te cuento comop me qda..


----------



## santiagovargas (Ene 16, 2012)

hola pues e armado un pequeño parlantico con un tda2822m y como pre amplificador el lm386 pero lo que sucede es que si subo mas de un un tokesito al lm empiesa aparecer ruido como si estuviera saturado, la señal que entra al lm proviene de un lector usb y no se si es que el lm386 manda una señal muy amplificada y entonses hay que cambiar las resistencias de entrada de señal al tda que son de 15 k ustedes que piensan que puede ser. otra cosa que noto es que ese parlante de 20 w que tiene parese que fuera a estallar cuando logro encontrar el punto donde no satura el lm386 le subo todo el volumen a el tda2822m y la membrana del parlante se mueve muy duro pienso que se va a dañar pues el tda2822m la potencia que dice en el datasheet no da para quemarlo pero ver la membrana que se mueve tanto no se si cambiarlo por uno de mas potencia, tambien se esucha mucho brillo y yo creo que proviene de la amplificacion de lm por que antes el td2822m solo sonaba bien quisiera atenuar un poco los brillos y darle mas presencia a los medios y bajos,


----------



## arrivaellobo (Ene 16, 2012)

El lm386 es un amplificador en sí, no un preamplificador, por lo que es normal que sature. Esto a la larga puede malograr el altavoz. Si necesitas poca potencia, utiliza sólo uno de esos integrados. Si requieres algo más de potencia utiliza algún TDA2003 o similares.

Un saludo


----------



## MetroBioCen (Ene 27, 2012)

Yo coloqué un LM386 dentro de un bafle con bocina de 4ohms y amplificó perfecto, por supuesto con una salida de 1W más o menos. Para oirlo dentro de la oficina está correcto.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 27, 2012)

santiagovargas dijo:


> hola pues e armado un pequeño parlantico con un tda2822m y como pre amplificador el lm386 pero lo que sucede es que si subo mas de un un tokesito al lm empiesa aparecer ruido como si estuviera saturado, la señal que entra al lm proviene de un lector usb y no se si es que el lm386 manda una señal muy amplificada y entonses hay que cambiar las resistencias de entrada de señal al tda que son de 15 k ustedes que piensan que puede ser. otra cosa que noto es que ese parlante de 20 w que tiene parese que fuera a estallar cuando logro encontrar el punto donde no satura el lm386 le subo todo el volumen a el tda2822m y la membrana del parlante se mueve muy duro pienso que se va a dañar pues el tda2822m la potencia que dice en el datasheet no da para quemarlo pero ver la membrana que se mueve tanto no se si cambiarlo por uno de mas potencia, tambien se esucha mucho brillo y yo creo que proviene de la amplificacion de lm por que antes el td2822m solo sonaba bien quisiera atenuar un poco los brillos y darle mas presencia a los medios y bajos,



Como ocurre con las generaciones actuales fobicas a la lectura en general
no se informan de nada y terminan haciendo cualquiera

Por un lado el lm386 en su salida entrega varios volts de tensión para unos pocos cientos de mv en su entrada, los cuales terminan siendo aplicados a otro amlificador cuya sensibilidad es apenas unos cientos de mv, con lo cual el sengundo amplificador termina saturado.

y como si esto fuera poco, la señal aplicada proviene por lo general de un mp3, un ipod o similar, cuyas salidas estan en el orden varios volts, con lo cual el desastre no puede ser peor......


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 13, 2012)

pandacba dijo:


> Como ocurre con las generaciones actuales fobicas a la lectura en general
> no se informan de nada y terminan haciendo cualquiera
> 
> Por un lado el lm386 en su salida entrega varios volts de tensión para unos pocos cientos de mv en su entrada, los cuales terminan siendo aplicados a otro amlificador cuya sensibilidad es apenas unos cientos de mv, con lo cual el sengundo amplificador termina saturado.
> ...



No leí sobre el LM386 pero algo conozco y lo que dice Panda es cierto.
Una pregunta, armé el circuito del TDA2822m como amplificador de unos audífonos de 32Ω, la señal de entrada debería ser apantallada pero la de salida también debe serlo? Pregunto en este caso ya que al ser una señal bastante más baja que los amplificadores de potencia no se si se debe blindar.
Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 13, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:


> Una pregunta, armé el circuito del TDA2822m como amplificador de unos audífonos de 32Ω, la señal de entrada debería ser apantallada pero la de salida también debe serlo? Pregunto en este caso ya que al ser una señal bastante más baja que los amplificadores de potencia no se si se debe blindar.


Nop, no hace blindarla por que las impedancias invoulcradas son muy bajas y eso casi que descarta problemas de ruido.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Mar 13, 2012)

pandacba dijo:


> Como ocurre con las generaciones actuales fobicas a la lectura en general
> no se informan de nada y terminan haciendo cualquiera
> 
> Por un lado el lm386 en su salida entrega varios volts de tensión para unos pocos cientos de mv en su entrada, los cuales terminan siendo aplicados a otro amlificador cuya sensibilidad es apenas unos cientos de mv, con lo cual el sengundo amplificador termina saturado.
> ...



si es  un verdadero desastre eso no se hace mi hermano conectar la salida de un amlificador a la entrada de otro, eso es una locura vas a explotar el tda si quieres potencia busca un integrado que entregue mas potencia


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 13, 2012)

Gracias, lo acabé de probar con cables sin blindar y resultó mejor de lo que esperaba, tendré que comprar el blindado stereo para armarlo definitivamente.
Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 14, 2012)

Si vien este tuvo otro problema se quemo por que el dueño le dio al mango teniendo los cable de salida en corto penso que le faltaba volumen y BUMMMMMMM en fin como podran ver en la foto el LM386 no es usado como preamp sino como filtro de banda activo de agudo y graves y distribuidor para los TEA2025 y el TDA2030 en fin nunca vi un LM como preamp


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 29, 2013)

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_audifon.php

hay tiene un paso a paso mas que eso pedi que te lo armen y te lo manden


----------



## javalenciab90 (Jun 27, 2014)

Yo arme con un TDA2822 un amplififcador de 1 W y unos parlantes de 4 Ohms y 3W y queda super bn sin distorsiones ni nada (Adjuntaré el circuito en los proximos dias por si a alguien le interesa), lo que me gustaría saber es con que otro amplifficador me podría servir estos parlantes para tener un poco mas de potencia, como para alcanzar esos 3W, si es que se podría sin generar distorsión. Muchas Gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 27, 2014)

javalenciab90 dijo:


> Yo arme con un TDA2822 un amplififcador de 1 W y unos parlantes de 4 Ohms y 3W y queda super bn sin distorsiones ni nada (Adjuntaré el circuito en los proximos dias por si a alguien le interesa), lo que me gustaría saber es con que otro amplifficador me podría servir estos parlantes para tener un poco mas de potencia, como para alcanzar esos 3W, si es que se podría sin generar distorsión. Muchas Gracias



si los vas a compartir,compartelo con la comunidad. No digas si o no, solo hazlo y listo. no des opciones

y si queres llevar a limite de los 3 watts usa el *TDA2003* que lo va a manejar a perfección


----------



## chango80 (Ago 2, 2014)

Hola gente use el lm386 con gain 20 como pre para una guitarra criolla y suena muy agudo q puedo hacer? Gracias. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2014)

chango80 dijo:


> Hola gente use el lm386 con gain 20 como pre para una guitarra criolla y suena muy agudo q puedo hacer? Gracias. ...



Publica el esquema que empleaste


----------



## chango80 (Ago 3, 2014)

Utilice del data del lm386 gain 20 saque el pote de 10k y lo puse directo al mic piezoelectrico, en la salida puse un pote de 5k como tono con un capacitor de .05uf hacia gnd y de volumen conectado a la saida del pote de 5k un pote de 100k y de ahi la salida al jack. No puedo subir el grafico. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 3, 2014)

Si podés !

¿*Cómo subo* imágenes y archivos?


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ago 3, 2014)

Se me hace que 0.05uF es poco.

Qué capacitor pusiste en la entrada del LM386?

Debes poner el capacitor de Bypass para que pueda reproducir casi todo el rango audible, de lo contrario la frecuencia de recorte se va al orden de los cientos o miles de Hz.

Salu2!


----------



## chango80 (Ago 4, 2014)

En la entrada nada, el capacitor de d*o*nd*e*? Del pote o del circuito.?


----------



## VICIOSO (Dic 5, 2015)

Pero no hay alguna forma de convertir el lm386 en preamp? Lo digo porque el lm de por si da un volumen bajo para el uso que le voy a dar, pero es el único que me puede servir como preampli de micrófono. Pensaba coger un TEA2025 y ponerlo detrás, el TEA2025 no he encontrado ningún diagrama que te permita usarlo con entrada de electret, sólo con música, asi que pensaba usar el 386 como preamp, claro que es una locura ponerlos en serie, pero, alguna otra idea??


----------



## Alexis0159 (Dic 5, 2015)

No queda otra que usar el 4558 como pre amp ya que es el mas usado en audio. Para pre amp tienes que usar la entrada (+) y en la entrada (-) le colocas una resistencia de 1k en serie con un capacitor de 100uF a tierra y otra de 10k con la salida.

Para aumentar o disminuir la ganancia hay que modificar r3 no es necesario cambiar r2.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 5, 2015)

VICIOSO dijo:


> Pero no hay alguna forma de convertir el lm386 en preamp? Lo digo porque el lm de por si da un volumen bajo para el uso que le voy a dar, pero es el único que me puede servir como preampli de micrófono. Pensaba coger un TEA2025 y ponerlo detrás, el TEA2025 no he encontrado ningún diagrama que te permita usarlo con entrada de electret, sólo con música, asi que pensaba usar el 386 como preamp, claro que es una locura ponerlos en serie, pero, alguna otra idea??



usa un transistor común NPN y preamp la señal de electrec es mucho un integrado para un simple micrófono si en caso de que te quedes corto con la preamp usa 2 uno npn y otro pnp en el FORO como en internet hay mucha información


----------



## pandacba (Dic 6, 2015)

El TEA2025 es un ampllificador de potencia, no de señal, ningún amplifiador de potencia por pequeño que sea te servira ya que su misión es amplificar en potencia no en tensiion, su ganancia en tensión es baja pero en corriente es alta.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?
attachmentid=137694&stc=1&d=1449440010
este es un posible ejemplo


este más elaborado solo a modo de ejemplo


----------



## hakuna matata (Ene 25, 2016)

como surgió la idea de utilizar el LM386 como "Pre amplificador" y el TDA2822 como "etapa de potencia/salida" siendo que cad auno como serparado son amplificadores completos de baja potencia 1w aprox, lo correcto hubiera sido utilizar un TDA 2003 o alguno similar para el LM386 debido que es mono, o uno similar al TDA2009 si usabas el TDA2822 como "pre amplificador"


----------



## pandacba (Ene 25, 2016)

no tiene ni sentido utilzar amplificadores de potencia como "pre" un amplificador de potneica básicamente amplifica corriente, en cambio un pre amplifica tensión, solo un gran desconocimiento de electrónica puede dar este tipo de malas ideas


----------

